# Several Upgrades On Our Outback



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello fellow Outbackers! If you get a chance, please check out our blog over at https://rv-therapy.com documenting our many upgrades to the 2016 Keystone Outback 324CG, and growing. I'd love to enrich this community, but dual posting is a lot of work. I'm grateful for those that do post here however, and I enjoy reading up on your mods. I hope this doesn't break any rules, if so kindly let me know and remove this entry.

Safe travels everyone!


----------

